
Ghosts of White People Past: Witnessing White Flight from an Asian Ethnoburb - domador
https://psmag.com/ghosts-of-white-people-past-witnessing-white-flight-from-an-asian-ethnoburb-b550ba986cdb
======
vixen99
Freedom is wonderful provided, according to this writer, it's not freedom to
live whereever and with whom you want to live in your local environment. If
your kids are outsmarted and outperformed by highly competitive incomers, a
decision to move somewhere else is 'racist'.

------
kahrkunne
It's almost as if "diversity" doesn't make anyone happy... How totally not
surprising

